# MK2 TT V6 ?



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

I was originally looking for MK 1 sport 240 but have noticed a few V6 MK2's coming up in my price range.

Would anyone have any nice things to say about the MK2 V6 that may persuade me to go in another direction and if so what i need to look out for when buying one.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

silverback77 said:


> I
> Would anyone have any nice things to say about the MK2 V6


 [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The V6 is a very good engine and sounds great too , performace wise will be on a par with the QS but delivered in a different way though.

The MK2 will be more comfortable and refined but wont feel as special as the QS.

I agree for the £10000 ish budget the V6 is tempting when a really good QS can fetch the same price.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I'm an experienced performance car driver .... but only had my TT for 2 weeks.

But I'll say this ... I used to own a Delta Integrale 16v alldrive, and it was quick, remapped and running nearly 2 bar boost pressure. :roll: 
But my TT 3.2 v6 Quattro has the edge, it runs on rails, bags of torque for a quick response, no turbo lag like the Delta had, and the engine and exhaust sound is awesome at full chat. I never had a Mk1 TT, but build quality, detail, comfort and performance are all there in the Mk2 TT, and the DSG gearbox is in a league of its own.

Get it around the lanes in sport mode, using the paddles, and it just sticks and goes like hell.
Yes it can be thirsty ... especially if you floor it everywhere you go, but driven sensibly I can get on average 31-33mpg, and 36mpg on the motorway. Not bad for a performance car at 250 brake.


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Neil for the feedback. I know what you mean when you say it wont feel as special as the 240 sport will be be more driver focused and being rare makes it even more desirable.

I actually spoke with you yesterday about your MK1 (which is stunning by the way) and wish i could have looked at it sooner than the weekend as would have definately taken her off your hands.

Kris ( Birmingham)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

silverback77 said:


> Thanks Neil for the feedback. I know what you mean when you say it wont feel as special as the 240 sport will be be more driver focused and being rare makes it even more desirable.
> 
> I actually spoke with you yesterday about your MK1 (which is stunning by the way) and wish i could have looked at it sooner than the weekend as would have definately taken her off your hands.
> 
> Kris ( Birmingham)


Hi Kris , funnily enough I was going to call you later as both the people due to look at my V6 called off due to the snow so was going to update you accordingly.

And I have another two due to look at the weekend so get it first !!

Still up for grabs , first come first served :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It wont feel special, tosh its a far better car and the sound once you have added a NON res exhaust is something else, I miss that sound :roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

A remapped TT QS will shit all over a mk2 v6!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Maybe but will never sound as good


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> A remapped TT QS will shit all over a mk2 v6!!!


Driven both lots and not sure about that.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

SuperRS I think we established that a remapped robin reliant will beat a Lamborghini. However like your car (and mine) it's shite compared to a Lamborghini regardless.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > A remapped TT QS will shit all over a mk2 v6!!!
> ...


It will 100%. MK1 leon cupra r's spank r32's all day everyday. Well documented. 280hp vs 250hp


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

sico said:


> SuperRS I think we established that a remapped robin reliant will beat a Lamborghini. However like your car (and mine) it's shite compared to a Lamborghini regardless.


Speak for yourself. Id rather have my car than a Gallardo SE. :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Not disputing the BHP at all , but I have owned a remapped QS and also driven a lot of distance in a MK2 V6 and honestly the difference if any is neglible.

And as mentioned the V6 sounds 10 times better


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

No turbo lag, engine sound, twin exhausts at either end as std. VFM on older 2006/2007 models as the later 2009 models in particular can still fetch over 15k easy.

Road Tax is the killer though (unless you get a coupe dsg) but pay for 12 months and you don't have to worry or think about it for most of that time. Fuel is another but my old mk1 was only getting 22mpg anyhow which is less then my average of 24mpg at the mo now we are in the colder months. Enjoy. 8)


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

silverback77 said:


> I was originally looking for MK 1 sport 240 but have noticed a few V6 MK2's coming up in my price range.
> 
> Would anyone have any nice things to say about the MK2 V6 that may persuade me to go in another direction and if so what i need to look out for when buying one.


I think it's a great car, probably get so flack for saying so but I started with the mk2v6 went to a tts and now back with the v6 again 

I'm not fussed about mpg but with with mixed driving and getting a good blast in now and again on my work commute I average 26mpg on a long run I've had 30+


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback, this is a great forum.


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Buy a TT MK2 v6 and put on a non-resonated exhaust as mentioned earlier, you will not regret. The sound is incredible! :lol: and you will forget about everything else!


----------



## LRM-V6 (Jun 19, 2012)

RogerB said:


> Well I'm an experienced performance car driver .... but only had my TT for 2 weeks.
> 
> But I'll say this ... I used to own a Delta Integrale 16v alldrive, and it was quick, remapped and running nearly 2 bar boost pressure. :roll:
> But my TT 3.2 v6 Quattro has the edge, it runs on rails, bags of torque for a quick response, no turbo lag like the Delta had, and the engine and exhaust sound is awesome at full chat. I never had a Mk1 TT, but build quality, detail, comfort and performance are all there in the Mk2 TT, and the DSG gearbox is in a league of its own.
> ...


Congrats RogerB! Perfect summary of the 3.2 V6!!!!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


still rather have a R32, the v6 engine note alone is worth it.

Id go for a new more modern MK2 if it was me. Id go for the QS if it was a second car and wanted to take it to shows , it would probably turn more heads


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the most boring "performance" car I've ever driven. Yes it has low down response, but it never feels fast or frantic. It's just a gradual continuous pull throughout the rev range. It's the sorta power delivery and pace you expect from your grandads jaguar.

It does sound nice though that is true.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

ChadW said:


> No turbo lag, engine sound, twin exhausts at either end as std. Road Tax is the killer but pay for 12 months and you don't have to worry or think about it for most of that time. Fuel is another but.....


... we still love them!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The heavier engine makes it very stable I was well in excess of three figures roof off, solid as a rock, loved it, I have compensated the loss of noise with power as my TTS is now Stage 2 350 ish and the scorpion exhaust tries it best and to be fair sounds pretty good


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

RogerB is very in tune with the car and a spot on set of comments. The car is excellent, exhaust sound is amazing the car grips like a suspender belt holding a nylon stocking. Its a great sports car that can truly be used every day. I have just moved to a mk2 V6 from a mk1. Always had manual as i dont get on with the auto paddle thing (only a personal driving preference dont all go mad at me, I just like a stick to stir around the 6 gates).
I am sure more expensive cars like a 911 4s or similar is worlds apart. However the TT V6 is a great car for the money and I will be keeping this one for a long while.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> It's the most boring "performance" car I've ever driven. Yes it has low down response, but it never feels fast or frantic. It's just a gradual continuous pull throughout the rev range. It's the sorta power delivery and pace you expect from your grandads jaguar.
> 
> It does sound nice though that is true.


Not sure about wanting my car to feel frantic, the 911's I owned never did :? i guess each to there own in terms of how they want the car to feel; i didn't like my TTS it felt too frantic

However when I drive my V6 hard it feels fast enough for me, guess it becomes a bit subjective


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

markuk said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It's the most boring "performance" car I've ever driven. Yes it has low down response, but it never feels fast or frantic. It's just a gradual continuous pull throughout the rev range. It's the sorta power delivery and pace you expect from your grandads jaguar.
> ...


Glad you saw the light and came back Mark -


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Had my first TT a few months now and I specifically went for the V6, I love the sound, a car is a very personal thing and if it makes you smile when driving then you can't go wrong. I look for excuses to get out in my TT but know its smiles per gallon not miles per gallon


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

The other day I was getting the TT out of the garage .... and my neighbour whose an occasional lunatic and drives a Lancer Evolution 5, said to me ... "I see you've been spending a bit over ~Christmas then?" ... I said "Yep, my new toy for the New Year". He said, "What engine's in that then?" ... I said " It's the v6, 3.2 litre with DSG and Quattro drivetrain". 

He said *"Very nice ... so it's a real one then? " * unquote. And he knows about performance cars, spending most of his time sideways in one. 

Not wishing to wind anybody up ... or owt like that, merely what he said. Seems the v6 has "reputation" ... shall we say. 8)

I shall retreat now forthwith ... and take cover! :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

A lancer S is what a granny would drive. No such thing as a Evo S


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

RogerB said:


> The other day I was getting the TT out of the garage .... and my neighbour whose an occasional lunatic and drives a Lancer Evolution 5, said to me ... "I see you've been spending a bit over ~Christmas then?" ... I said "Yep, my new toy for the New Year". He said, "What engine's in that then?" ... I said " It's the v6, 3.2 litre with DSG and Quattro drivetrain".
> 
> He said *"Very nice ... so it's a real one then? " * unquote. And he knows about performance cars, spending most of his time sideways in one.
> 
> ...


Lol that's going to get the TT snobs going, way to start a class war lol


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

cpuckers said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> > The other day I was getting the TT out of the garage .... and my neighbour whose an occasional lunatic and drives a Lancer Evolution 5, said to me ... "I see you've been spending a bit over ~Christmas then?" ... I said "Yep, my new toy for the New Year". He said, "What engine's in that then?" ... I said " It's the v6, 3.2 litre with DSG and Quattro drivetrain".
> ...


======================================================================================================
Well .... you can only really say it .... how it is. :lol:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

RogerB said:


> The other day I was getting the TT out of the garage .... and my neighbour whose an occasional lunatic and drives a Lancer Evolution 5, said to me ... "I see you've been spending a bit over ~Christmas then?" ... I said "Yep, my new toy for the New Year". He said, "What engine's in that then?" ... I said " It's the v6, 3.2 litre with DSG and Quattro drivetrain".
> 
> He said *"Very nice ... so it's a real one then? " * unquote. And he knows about performance cars, spending most of his time sideways in one.
> 
> Not wishing to wind anybody up ... or owt like that, merely what he said. Seems the v6 has "reputation" ... shall we say. 8)


Fantastic - a similar thing happend at the weekend at a couples dinner party. The lads eventally got chatting and formed a little group. After the whole football thing it got interesting for me and the topic of cars. One of the guys asked

"Is that your TT roadster?"
I replied "Yes"
He then said "TFSI Quattro, nice"
At this point I asked him what made him think this..

He said "Cos it's got he dual pipes either end on the rear"

At which point I had to say no it's a 3.2 V6. After his eyes lit up his response was.. "Oh you got a PROPER one then " 
Then didn't leave me alone all night and I ended up taking him for a quick spin.
He now is looking for one himself.

It's times like this when you feel some what extra proud of the 3.2 -


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

ajayp said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> > The other day I was getting the TT out of the garage .... and my neighbour whose an occasional lunatic and drives a Lancer Evolution 5, said to me ... "I see you've been spending a bit over ~Christmas then?" ... I said "Yep, my new toy for the New Year". He said, "What engine's in that then?" ... I said " It's the v6, 3.2 litre with DSG and Quattro drivetrain".
> ...


I think there's a quote on Autotrader somewhere ... in the TT ads section where owners give an opnion.

One guy hit it on the head ... he said, " why have a burger, when you can have best steak? "

That said it for me.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

With a TT MK2 V6 I would say - why take a sip when you can have a gulp (of petrol)

There's a reason they are the cheapest MK2 models at the moment, and it's not because they are bad cars per-se, which they aren't.

If you do 5k miles a year then go for one, but remember this is a 1995 VW engine from back when it was the fashion to build big displacement engines that were compact enough to fit into small cars.

The V6 was amazing at doing just that, and was a great engine overall - it's just very dated now in terms of it's mpg and emissions capabilities.

But... if you don't mind the above paragraph, or it doesn't affect you due to low annual mileage or you just tax it for 6 months a year, then the V6 MK2 could be a great investment today.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

ajayp said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > No turbo lag, engine sound, twin exhausts at either end as std. Road Tax is the killer but pay for 12 months and you don't have to worry or think about it for most of that time. Fuel is another but.....
> ...


True. 8)


----------



## nutkins (Sep 5, 2010)

temporarychicken said:


> With a TT MK2 V6 I would say - why take a sip when you can have a gulp (of petrol)
> 
> There's a reason they are the cheapest MK2 models at the moment, and it's not because they are bad cars per-se, which they aren't.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this. I would have preferred a turbo model but couldn't quite stretch to one. I only do around 6k a year so wouldn't have gained the extra back via saved petrol costs. Have the V6 coupe DSG so road tax is not too bad.

I also think its interesting to consider that for circa 10k you can get a decent V6, which essentially is a pretty similar car to one of the recent models costing 30-50k! Obviously it's no where near as good as a TT-RS for example. But you get sub 6 second 0-60, Quattro, same looks bar body kits, and the same lovely interior. I know obviously the same can be said of any car when buying used verses new, but the difference is quite pronounced on the TT I think due to the long model cycle.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just to be different, I've found the odd discussion re the "proper one", those that don't know, think the engines are only 1.8 or 3.2 or 2.0 v 3.2. They seem to be ignorant re the S and RS versions.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

temporarychicken said:


> With a TT MK2 V6 I would say - why take a sip when you can have a gulp (of petrol)
> 
> There's a reason they are the cheapest MK2 models at the moment, and it's not because they are bad cars per-se, which they aren't.
> 
> ...


Sip, gulp or whether there are cheap or not I don't care. It's the engine I love! your right about one thing that its an old VW engine which I fitted into my MK2 in the 90's. going from a 1800cc to 2.8 was best thing i ever did. 20 years on and that engine is still going strong!! Before I bought my TT i test drove the range and for me the standard nor TTS did it for me so i went with what i know and chose the 3.2

Both my V6's are taxed for the full year and do an average of 13k miles each. So you see despite the haters, there are few genuine V6 lovers -


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

moro anis said:


> Just to be different, I've found the odd discussion re the "proper one", those that don't know, think the engines are only 1.8 or 3.2 or 2.0 v 3.2. They seem to be ignorant re the S and RS versions.


Usually its people who dont actually have a clue about cars who think the bigger the engine the faster it must be. My GF used to think like that "oh look a 3.2 that must be quick" but even she has learned now that it means diddly squat.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

:lol:

My bad I thought you wrote S not 5. Anyway that would leave your TT for dead


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Modded one of those would trash yours to :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Just to be different, I've found the odd discussion re the "proper one", those that don't know, think the engines are only 1.8 or 3.2 or 2.0 v 3.2. They seem to be ignorant re the S and RS versions.
> ...


You successfully taught your girlfriend that bigger does not always mean better???

I take my hat off to you!!!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL wonder if she's really convinced.

The was he is with cars I can imagine him looking at a porn star with 20 inches and saying "mines bigger than that".


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

sico said:


> Modded one of those would trash yours to :lol:


I dont think so darlin :-* :twisted:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

You keep telling yourself that mate :lol:

Just out of interest what car is faster than yours mate? Now if you can't answer that then do you really think your really in a fit mental state?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

sico said:


> You keep telling yourself that mate :lol:
> 
> Just out of interest what car is faster than yours mate? Now if you can't answer that then do you really think your really in a fit mental state?


I'll spare you, my car isnt running stock turbo, and its gonna be running over double the power it left the factory with :mrgreen:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

So again I ask you what car is faster than yours?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

sico said:


> So again I ask you what car is faster than yours?


Not many looking at the vbox figures. When I find out, if ever, I'll be sure to let you know :twisted:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Delusional mate, seriously your living in your own world.

Your RS is a TT it is designed to be able to Handle certain speeds, you could drop a jet engine in it. It's still a TT, it has a chassis and body that is limited.

I think I would actually feel sorry for you when you get thrashed by a supercar because I genuinely think you believe you have the fastest car on the planet. I don't think your cocky I think you delusional.

Seriously mate you need to see a head doctor.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

LMAO 

Supercar thrash my TTRS? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gallardo? Not quick enough. R8 v10? dont make me laugh. Aventador? Only once ive run out of gearing. Porsche GT2 RS? Nope. Ferrari 458? :lol: :lol: :lol: Mclaren or the SLS AMG, na they wont beat me either.

Maybe some hyper cars stand a chance, but I probably will never find out.

750hp 1350kg TTRS, so cool, stop hating


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

yawn yawn you lot might as say my dick is bigger than yours etc can't understand why you say the v6 is the real car, I just bought a 2.0l and was originally wanting the v6 but the deal fell through and I'm glad it did!! So what your car is faster than mine gets me from a to b and the birds are asking for a ride in it with the roof down in the summer

A fiesta is a fiesta end of the day regardless of the engine
So is a tt

Just be grateful you can afford 1 regardless of spec


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

scottishloveknot said:


> yawn yawn you lot might as say my dick is bigger than yours etc can't understand why you say the v6 is the real car, I just bought a 2.0l and was originally wanting the v6 but the deal fell through and I'm glad it did!! So what your car is faster than mine gets me from a to b and the birds are asking for a ride in it with the roof down in the summer
> 
> A fiesta is a fiesta end of the day regardless of the engine
> So is a tt
> ...


The V6 boys wont like me telling you this, but if you remap yours, it will easily be quicker


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

I know I done it with my last tt mate
And my mate with the v6 was gutted and even phoned the company I used to try and make his faster

No I would rather keep my money and go on holiday


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > So again I ask you what car is faster than yours?
> ...


Are you going to the RAF Marham 30-130 MPH event ??


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


I am, you will find me chatting away with Rob and jonny on the day


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I tried to book but they had sold out so am on the reserve list , RAF Marham is only 40 minutes from me too. If not I will be going with Dave M's TTRS as a passnger.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Will see you there dude


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> LMAO
> 
> Supercar thrash my TTRS? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol but you still look like a TT driver when your at the traffic lights or in slow moving traffic, I can do that and I don't have any mods.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

cpuckers said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO
> ...


Yes but I bet you head does fit inside your TT


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

cpuckers said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO
> ...


1. TTRS. Get it right, we aren't the same.

2. I dont buy my Cars because I Want people to look at me. If that's why you buy cars that's down to you. I buy cars that are fast. Simple


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

scottishloveknot said:


> A fiesta is a fiesta end of the day regardless of the engine
> So is a tt





















I disagree, they might share a name but they are not the same. The engine is the heart of the car !

Next you be telling me that a c63 amg black series is the same as a mercedes c200 cdi at the end of the day


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Anakin said:


> scottishloveknot said:
> 
> 
> > A fiesta is a fiesta end of the day regardless of the engine
> ...


Don't agree with the comparison, yes ford supply the body shell but the rest ( 95% ) is not with the track car. A TT is not only the shell but also interior and everything else, I would say all are close to 95 % the same 5 % different, and that 5% would include the engine. If you sat inside a TT there is very little different between models.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

we share 95% or our DNA with chimps ... we are not the same.


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Anakin said:


> we share 95% or our DNA with chimps ... we are not the same.


Lol, I'm not sure, I've met a few chimps in my time. As I'm sure a lot of us have


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> 750hp 1350kg TTRS, so cool, stop hating


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tter said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > 750hp 1350kg TTRS, so cool, stop hating
> ...


Ahhhh you poor soul :lol:


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

Anakin said:


> scottishloveknot said:
> 
> 
> > A fiesta is a fiesta end of the day regardless of the engine
> ...


sorry mate I'm not a car dick don't even know what a c63 ang black series looks like so can't comment and with your pic you put up obvious different, what I was getting at was from 1.8 to v6 they look very similar that was my point


----------

